# Açores: Tempestade subtropical de 2005 que ficou por baptizar



## Vince (7 Mai 2007 às 11:25)

Curiosidade tropical...

Ontem tinha algum tempo livre, e andei a ler algumas coisas interessantes sobre tempestades subtropicais, a propósito do meu post no Seguimento da época 2007.

No meio da leitura descobri uma coisa interessante de que nunca tinha ouvido falar.

Ora bem, se bem se lembram, em 2005 tivemos a tal época terrível de furacões e tempestades no Atlântico, e tivemos também o famoso furacão luso "Vince", que inspirou o meu nickname.

Do "Vince" muito se falou e escreveu na altura, mas o que descobri ontem foi que afinal uns dias antes do Vince, tivemos uma outra rara tempestade subtropical a formar-se a sul dos Açores e a cruzar o arquipélago. E na altura foi erradamente classificada como não-tropical.

Todos os anos, no final da época, o pessoal do NHC dedica os meses seguintes a estudar e reanalisar toda a época que terminou, procedendo a rectificações. E assim foi. Em 2006 publicaram um estudo onde dão conta que uma tempestade com características tropicais foi mal classificada e ao qual deveria ter sido dado um nome e não foi. 

Formou-se a sul dos Açores, no dia 4 de Outubro, cruzou o arquipelago, teve uma vida muito curta, sendo absorvida por uma frente no dia seguinte.
A tempestade chegou a provocar ventos de 79 km/h e rajadas de 94 km/h, tendo os ventos mais intensos sido registados em S.Miguel e S.Maria.

E foi esse sistema que absorveu esta tempestade subtropical que daria origem ao furacão Vince uns dias depois, daí algum especial interesse do NHC nesta sequência de eventos.

*Path*






*Imagem satélite*




Subtropical Storm south of the Azores at 1220 UTC on October 4, 2005

*Links:*
Tropical Cyclone Report - Unnamed Subtropical Storm - 4/5 October 2005  - Jack Beven and Eric S. Blake - National Hurricane Center

2005 Azores subtropical storm


----------



## Mago (7 Mai 2007 às 15:50)

Basta o " Hurricane Center " dos Estados Unidos não batizarem um furacão para já nao ter denominação. Realmente pelos dados dos ventos e pela própria caractristica que se observa na imagem de satélite, seria coerente classificar esta tempestade/furacão já agora batiza-la.


----------

